# Iquitos



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Mi primer thread de Iquitos llego, espero les guste.










































































Estadio....



























Belen...









Mangares...









Playa?...









El Marañon...



























Calles...




































Casa de Hierro de dia......









Y de noche.......









Calles de noche....



























Aeropuerto...


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Primera vez que veo fotos de Iquitos... Me gusta!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Está interante este thread, gracias por postear fotos de Iquitos!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buen paseo y lindo thread, Ebesness. Sin duda, Iquitos es una ciudad de grandes contrastes.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Se ve muy bonita, con un aire totalmente diferente al costeño; pero, pensé que era más moderna por lo que me habían dicho unos amigos iquiteños que conozco.  


Pero por lo demás, sorprendente.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Iquitos, estoy seguro de hecho que hay zonas modernas pero aca no se han mostrado, ah me gustaría ver fotos de las zonas residenciales..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Buenas fotos son tuyas? Chevere toncs...!

Por otro lado q pena el pueblo de Belen :no:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Una pregunta: el río Marañón es el mismo que el Amazonas, no? Solamente cambia de nombre en territorio peruano, verdad? Gracias.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

El rio Marañon esta a como 100 km de Iquitos ese rio se une alli con el rio Ucayali y forman el Amazonas.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

buenas fotos.......la ciudad?...uuuumm....solo rescato el estadio y la iglesia
no me gusta todo el cablerio electrico que se ve por toda la ciudad.

el paisaje y todos esos mototaxis me hacen recordar a las ciudades de los paises del sur de asia (indochina)


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Buen paseo y lindo thread, Ebesness. Sin duda, Iquitos es una ciudad de grandes contrastes.


jeje, IDEM, miren ese contraste entre l bellisimi estadio Max Austin y las calle que lo circundan:


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

A juzgar por las fotos, a pesar de su gran población de alrededor de medio millón de habitantes, a esta ciudad la falta cuidado en su ornato (especialmente las calles sin asfalto) y modernidad.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me encanto Iquitos, es tan magica.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bonita ciudad, pero muy descuidada, muchas de nuestras ciudades necesitan un plan de regeneracion urbana YA!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Una pregunta: el río Marañón es el mismo que el Amazonas, no? Solamente cambia de nombre en territorio peruano, verdad? Gracias.
> 
> Muchos Saludos.


No no, el rio marañon, si mas no me equivoco se origina en el Peru, al igual que el amazonas, en Arequipa. Al juntarse con el Ucayali, en la selva forman el Amazonas, el amazonas se origina en el Peru.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que buenas fotos, esa de la playa me encantó


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve bien bonita la ciudad! Me gusto mucho ver fotos, se ve exotica. El aeropuerto podria estar MUCHO mejor.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que bien que les gusto este thread. Aunque pense que darian mas comentarios sobre la casa de hierro, supuestamente la primera vivienda prefabricada de América. La Casa de Hierro fue diseñada y construida por Gustavo Eiffel y traída desde Europa por partes (tuercas y pernos incluidos). Esta en la esquina de calle Próspero y calle Putumayo. Es una de las mansiones que quedan de los años 1800s, en la epoca de la "fiebre de caucho".


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó mucho el thread, las fotos están mostras.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

uspaorkoo said:


> el paisaje y todos esos mototaxis me hacen recordar a las ciudades de los paises del sur de asia (indochina)


Y el bus amarillo me hizo recordar a los que circulan por la tierra de Fidel.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Animadores de fiestas infantiles??? jajajaja

Buen thread. Iquitos se ve interesante.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que lugar tan pintoresco :drool: :drool: , parece la India!!, no me hubiese imaginado que en sudamérica hubiesen sitios así. me gustó iquitos. saludso, y graxx por postear fotos de esta ciudad tan singular.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La ciudad parece Cuba


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

ESta ciudad tiene mucho ke dar, es una mezcla bastante exotica, la gran mayoria son descendientes mestizos de los indios con comerciantes europeos, aunke algunos son descendientes puros de nativos. Hubieron tambien grandes migraciones de españoles, portugueses, bastantes chinos generalmente de Canton o Guandong, y algunos judios, italianos, ingleses, etc. ya ke esta ciudad ha sido desde sus inicios totalmente comercial, habia tanto trafico entre iquitos y europa, ke no hace mucho tiempo era mas barato visitar, comprar y mandar a estudiar a los hijos a europa ke a lima.

Con respecto a la poca cantidad de calles asfaltadas y el cableado horroroso, todo esto es porke la ciudad crece a ritmo MUY acelerado y es dificil de arreglar todo eso del ornato. Yo ke he nacido y vivido 17 años en iquitos, pero ahora en lima estudiando; a pesar de ke regreso 2 veces al año, me encuentro con una ciudad distina, un edificio comercial nuevo por aki, muxas calles asfaltadas por alla, nuevos asentamientos humanos, mejores calles, y mas y mejores autos  es decir una ciudad en constante crecimiento. 
Lo unico k falta es un alcalde y presisdente regional con los ojos en el turismo y el ornato, y no en el dinero municipal , y muxa conviccion para mejorar la situacion en general.

P.D.: Creo k existe una nueva ordenanza ke limita la entrega d licensas a los MotoTaxis..(demasiado ruido :S) aunke en realidad no existen congestiones en ikitos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

justificar a una ciudad por acelerado crecimiento no me parece acertado, mas bien con lo ultimo que dices, eso si es una razon del problema: autoridades con mayor vision respecto a las fortalezas de una ciudad y su accion desinteresada.......Eso lamentablemente le falta a casi todas las autoridades de nuestras ciudades que solo ven a su botin o tesoro........


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

es ke en realidad sky, con crecimiento acelerado no solo me refiero a explosion demografica (ke de hecho es monstruosa ya ke en si la ciudad es pekeña y la gnte pobre k viene de las riberas es gigantesca), sino al realtivamente poco tiempo en k Ikitos sale de ser un pueblo, dond es dificil ver algo asfaltado, a ser una ciudad, con vehiculos por todas partes, el creciente turismo, etc. la ciudad ha tenido ke adaptarse como pudo, aunke kizas no de la mejor manera (malditos politicos); pero por lo menos poco a poco se ven mejoras.

Alucina k en julio fui y la ruta del aeropuerto hasta mi jato iba por calles k NUNCA habia transitado, y asfaltadas obviamente, con una reduccion considerable del tiempo. y mas tarde paseando en moto, descucri una avenida larguisima k es paralela a la antes mas transitada de la ciudad. 

Respecto al Famoso estadio FIFA, este en realidad no fue construido d la nada, ahi estaba otro viejo estadio, k antes estaba en las afueras d la ciudad, y por lo tanto, sin calles secundarias k asfaltar, d pronto se encontro rodeado de urbanizaciones k se expanden como miercoles por todas partes, es por eso k el entorno presenta un aparente estado ruinoso. a proposito, solo esa cuadra k aparecio mas arriba falta asfaltar alrededor del estadio. 

SAi ven en el google earth, podran observar la relacion entre calles asfaltadas y de tierra, creo k van por el 50%, hace unos años solo era d 25%. TODO a su tiempo, en especial en este pais. ya no necesito explicarme mas


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ese bus amarillo k parece de circo es dl transporte publico en ikitos, son bastante pintorescos, aunke los usan mas la gnte d mnos recursos ya k el pasaje promedio es de 20 centimos.
Los demas usan los mototaxis, cuya tarfia va entre 1 a 2.50 soles


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bienvenido Zeca,eres el unico forista charapa.Espero que cuando viajes a iquitos puedas traer fotos nuevas de la ciudad,me imagino que hay barrio residenciales muy lindos por haya.


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

DE hecho, SIGUIENDO LA ONDA D MI DISCURSO, hay un fenomeno bien raro, no exite un bbarrio exclusivo en ikitos, aunke el centro se concntra la clase media, media-alta; las jatos mas grandes y mejores estan en medio de asentamientos humanos de nivel socioeconomico bajo, esto creo k se debe a k se encuentra una mayor area d terrenos. es mas , es raro ver una jatazo en medio de un barrio clasemedioro medio. 

actualmente hay un sector alejado del dcentro llamado Santo Tomas al k c llega por carretera o rio, ktienen casas alrededor d un lago, pero no son exactamnet como las d belen,(clase muuuy baja), mas bien son d la gnte mas pudiente en la ciudad, hechas algunas en concreto y madera y otras integramnete en mader. con varios niveles en terraza ya k el agua sube cerca d 6 metros en julio maso. y estas jatos tienen una especie d garage flotante dond guardan sus botes o motos acuaticas.... chvre para una parrilla! ;D
Estoy ansioso por ir a Ikitos en diciembre dspues d finales y tomar 80 mil fotos ;D!!! les prometo!!! tomare todo lo k vea, avenida, callecitas, huecos, plazas, chifas, edif nuevos, arkitecura cauchera, arkitectura malaza, arkitectura nueva (creeme k existen arkitectos d ikitos MUY buenos, y casa diseñadas por ellos muy bonitas, no hablo d vidrios horribles ni locetas tipo chifa, sino d una arkitectura delicada, y gneralmente d madera como la jato d mi abuela antes era una kinta y la rediseño uno d estos arkis)


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bienvenido ZECA, y con tus post nos estás contando muchas cosas interesantes.
Saludos


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

linda la ciudad, me gusto tiene mucho colorido y hermosa vegetacion


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Podrían juntarse estas fotos con las de Fayo y ponerlas en un solo thread en el foro latino de rascacielos.


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

kien es Fayo???


----------

